
Ask HN: We’re a Mixed-income/race house. Experimental rent ideas? - brianjoseff
Hey all,<p>We’re a mixed-income, mixed-race house in the Bay Area.<p>We bring together people from different worlds to connect, learn from each other, and elevate each other.<p>We are not a charity organization and have a very pragmatic, functional approach to our mutual advancement. Everyone involved has something they need to improve. For our underprivileged residents, it is gaining exposure to the “unknown unknowns” of the privileged world so they can be successful and healthy. For our privileged residents, it is gaining empathy and understanding of the world outside the elite bubble so they can be peaceful, supportive members of a broader community.<p>We would love your ideas on ways to run our house better!<p>Rent is one key issue. We have been dealing with rent in a very unorthodox way, because some of our residents, due to factors like criminal history, experience job instability that would typically result in eviction. So payment is often irregular.<p>Today, we have a house manager and he arrives at an individual arrangement with each resident depending on their circumstances. However, this arrangement needs improvement because:<p>1. It’s sort of paternalistic to say, “ok, you get a rent deal for the next few months, but what is your action plan to get to full rent?”. And then be constantly checking in. Idk..maybe we could just be managing this process better.
2. It is a lot of emotional overhead for the manager to be handling each of these “cases”. He’s a resident too with a day job
3. We haven’t figured out a good way to ensure accountability
4. We haven’t figured out a good way to manage security deposits and deal with damage to the house.
Etc.<p>Curious to hear your thoughts, philosophical, functional, or otherwise!<p>Thanks.
======
davchana
Maybe an actual paid employee as House Manager, who just doesn't directly
deals with residents; maybe via a paper file, to remove or reduce the
emotional overhead?

